# [Excel/VBA] Dynamisch Hyperlinks zu Sheets erstellen



## timgkeller (26. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Java Programm geschrieben, das mir eine Excel Datei dynamisch erstellt. Die Datei hat als erstes Sheet eine Liste der restlichen Sheets von der aus ich gerne ueber Hyperlinks auf diese verweisen wuerde.

In Java ist mir das leider nicht gelungen, daher versuche ich es jetzt direkt in Excel, doch leider habe ich keine Ahnung von Excel und VBA und auch mein guter Freund Google weiss nicht wirklich Rat 

Die Liste geht von A7 bis A(Vorletzte Zeile) und der Text in der jeweiligen Zelle ist exakt der gleiche wie der Name des zugehoerigen Sheets. Ich habe bereits versucht einen Makro zu erstellen und diesen ueber eine For-Schleife fuer alle Zellen zu erweitern, leider ohne Erfolg.

Weiss von euch jemand Rat?
Vielen Dank, gruss Tim


----------



## duckdonald (3. September 2008)

hi,


```
=HYPERLINK("hier der pfad/dateiname oder sonstwas";"Name des Links")
```

die Funktion Hyperlink erstellt automatisch einen ebensolchen. Als Parameter kann alles angegeben werden: Strings, andere Zellen, Zahlen - allerdings zum zusammenfügen der einzelnen Teile das kaufmännische UND (&) verwenden.

Beispiel: (in Zelle B124 steht "123")

```
=HYPERLINK("mp3\CC-Zwei-"& B124 & ".mp3";"CC-Zwei " & B124)
```

In der Zelle steht dann "CC-Zwei 123" (in blau und Unterstrichen, weil ja Hyperlink)
Und beim klick drauf öffnet der die Datei "CC-Zwei-123.mp3" aus dem Unterordner "mp3\" (gesehen von der Exceldatei aus) mit dem verknüpften Standardprogramm.


cya DD


----------



## timgkeller (3. September 2008)

Hi duckdonald,

vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort! Ich habe das auch mal ausprobiert, wenn ich jedoch auf das Sheet "Name" verweisen moechte, bekomme ich den Fehler "Die angegebene Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden".

Die Formel die ich verwende ist Folgende:

```
=HYPERLINK('Name'!A1;"Name")
```

Ist hier evtl. die Syntax falsch?

Gruss Tim


----------



## duckdonald (3. September 2008)

Der Dateiname muss mit angegeben werden und Strings immer mit doppelten Anführungszeichen " einschließen.

```
=HYPERLINK("[Dateiname]Tabellenblatt!Zelle";"Name")
```

DD


----------

